# Extension building costs?



## phester (25 Feb 2009)

I am looking to get an extension built on a semi d house. possibly a 2 story depending on costs.

But for a single story 16ft x 12ft room I have been hearing figures of 40-50k.

does anybody have costs or price per square Ft for extensions


----------



## Liamb (25 Feb 2009)

If you are building get at least 3 prices for the job ask to see recent work they have completed. Still a lot of rip off merchants about.


----------



## bamboozle (25 Feb 2009)

i'm currently nearing the end of an extension in Dublin which i'm paying about 90 quid per square foot for builder's finish, but this includes a huge amount of insulation which drove the cost up a fair bit.


----------



## phester (25 Feb 2009)

Did you start it in the boom or more recently

huge insulation: I would have taught that would be a small factor in the overall build cost. (wall insulation)

are you doing a big single or double extension?


----------



## bamboozle (25 Feb 2009)

phester said:


> Did you start it in the boom or more recently
> 
> huge insulation: I would have taught that would be a small factor in the overall build cost. (wall insulation)
> 
> are you doing a big single or double extension?


 

started a few months back, insulation would have added about 10% to the cost.


----------



## Dreamerb (25 Feb 2009)

Rule of thumb used to be approximately €2k per square meter for new building (fully finished, decent specification but not all marble flooring, gold taps, silk wallpaper and what have you). It can vary quite an amount, up or down, depending on location and the complexity of the project. 

The figures you have are on the high side of that, but of course a fair price depends on what's involved. If it's a full new kitchen (fitted), substantial plumbing and opes into the existing house requiring steelworks for external supporting walls, it suddenly looks pretty good. On the other hand, if it's using, say, existing patio doors as the link into the existing house, has only electrical heating and laminate flooring, it looks a lot more expensive.


----------



## skingtile (25 Feb 2009)

you could build a beautiful conservatory for easily half that if it suited your needs


----------



## minion (26 Feb 2009)

skingtile said:


> you could build a beautiful conservatory for easily half that if it suited your needs



Less even.  Get an itemised quote from the builder, down to labour, blocks, insulation etc.

You'll then be able to see the cost of labour etc on their own.

Then check out these costs at your local builders providers.
If your builder wont break this down for you hes hiding something - dont use him.


----------



## chocolatefud (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Cost for building a wall in back garden*

Hi, i'm new to all this so please bear with me.  Can anyone give me a cost for building a garden wall around 6ft high.  I've been quoted, 2k ???  That's mad money, i'm in south Dublin.
Please advise.]


----------



## Dreamerb (11 Mar 2009)

How long is it?


----------



## phester (11 Mar 2009)

I cant remember exactly but I used the figure of €2 a block including materials (block and mortar).

I payed 1.20 per block to the bricky  65C per block sand delivered with the blocks 30E per tonne. Cement was €5 a bag

you might get a brick layer for cheaper now.

Had about 600 blocks in my garden wall


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Mar 2009)

minion said:


> Less even. Get an itemised quote from the builder, down to labour, blocks, insulation etc.
> 
> You'll then be able to see the cost of labour etc on their own.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely not. By all means ask him for a detailed breakdown of what his quote includes and ask the other builders tendering for the job for the same so you can then see if they are all quoting for the same. If he provides you with a detailed list of his rates whats to stop you just handing that to a competing builder???



chocolatefud said:


> Hi, i'm new to all this so please bear with me. Can anyone give me a cost for building a garden wall around 6ft high. I've been quoted, 2k ??? That's mad money, i'm in south Dublin.
> Please advise.]


 
You need to give dimensions and spec for the wall for us to give you an idea of cost.



phester said:


> I cant remember exactly but I used the figure of €2 a block including materials (block and mortar).
> 
> I payed 1.20 per block to the bricky 65C per block sand delivered with the blocks 30E per tonne. Cement was €5 a bag
> 
> ...


 
E2 a block would be about right, as you say you might get the labour for slightly less now. By your figures, the blockwork cost was E1200, add for digging the foundation, taking away the spoil, placing steel, pouring foundation and insurances, etc. (presuming it wasn't a cash job) and E2000 would have been very reasonable for this particular wall.


----------



## phester (11 Mar 2009)

Sorry forgot to add. Footings were done as part of the driveway/ Groundswork.

A year ago I got rid of a hedge in the back  garden. Did it the old fashion way. Dug foundations. Poured footing with the help of a handy man friend. used steel for a 5ft x 18ft wall block on edge.

Came in a good bit cheaper than 2k and I really enjoyed the work.

The old man (70+) would not use the cement mixer I had given him. He mixed it all by hand. WOW


----------



## landlord (13 Mar 2009)

I am just having my 2 floor 1,000 sq ft extension finished off by www.rivalconstruction.ie and I can absolutely recommend them.  The quality of the work is incredible, which is why I guess they are so busy.  They dont need to advertise as they seem to get so many recommendations from satisfied customers.  I am based in swords and they are based in ratoath. They were 60,000 Euro cheaper than the average quote i received and on top of that they provide a free tiling service, free painting service and they will be providing a full professional cleaning service.
their website is very professional and i would recommend anyone looking for any work done to look at this site. www.rivalconstruction.ie
from a very satisfied customer !!!


----------



## minion (13 Mar 2009)

landlord said:


> I am just having my 2 floor 1,000 sq ft extension finished off by www.rivalconstruction.ie and I can absolutely recommend them.  The quality of the work is incredible, which is why I guess they are so busy.  They dont need to advertise as they seem to get so many recommendations from satisfied customers.  I am based in swords and they are based in ratoath. They were 60,000 Euro cheaper than the average quote i received and on top of that they provide a free tiling service, free painting service and they will be providing a full professional cleaning service.
> their website is very professional and i would recommend anyone looking for any work done to look at this site. www.rivalconstruction.ie
> from a very satisfied customer !!!



We found the quotes from these guys very expensive.  At least 40% more than the average we were getting.


----------

